# وانا كمان عزمت نفسى



## soso a (28 ديسمبر 2017)

عارف لمّا تطُب علي واحد بيحبّك موت ، غني جداً ، في بيته ، ساعة غدا ، و تقوله : انا عازم نفسي انهارده عندك .. 
رد فعله هيبقي ايه ؟ 
عمره ما هيكسفك ! 
د هيتفاجئ ، هيضحك ، و هيقولك بس كده ؟! 
و يطلعلك من غنّاه افضل ما عنده لإعطامَك ، 
هيقدِّملك اكتر بكتير من اللي تقدر تاكله في اعده واحده .. 
هيفرد قدامك علي قد حبّه مش علي قد بطنك .. 
و هيشبّع بطنك باكله و قلبك بجوده و بوسع قلبه معاك ..

اهو انا بقي قررت اطُب .. 
قررت ان السنه الجايه اللي هي علي الابواب دي 
هتكون " عام المراحم "  .. 
و عزمت نفسي علي كل الخير اللي هشوفه فيها 
و كل الحب اللي هلمسه فيها .. 
و كل الغني اللي هيشبّعني فيها ..

انا يارب عزمت نفسي السنه الجايه في رِحابَكْ 
و في وِسع قلبك و وِسع ملكوتك و مراحمك و غناك .. 

و علي يقين انّك بتحبّني موت و قيامه ! 
فهتفرد قدامي بطول السنه مراحم اكتر من اللي اقدر استوعبها في سنه واحده ..
هتقدّملي من خيرك علي قد كمالك و حبّك و رحمتك 
مش علي قد كف ايديا ولا حسب ما استحق انّي اخد ..

انا عزمت نفسي عندك السنادي يارب .. 
و عارف ان اللي يدخلك جعان مش هيطلع اصلاً من كتر ما اكلك بيتّقل و بيخلّي الناس مش قادره تقوم من تحت رجلين غناك !! 

كده متفّقين ؟ انا عزمت نفسي عندك السنادي يارب ❤ 

#2018
#هتكون_مليانه_خير_ورجاء_وحب_ومراحم 
 #copy


----------



## أَمَة (28 ديسمبر 2017)

ربنا الأغنى في مراحمه و في محبته و عطاياه يملأ حياتك يا سوسو الغالية بكل عطية صالحة في عامك القادم و كل أيام عمرك الجاي... أنتِ ابنته و تستاهلي كل خير.


----------



## soso a (28 ديسمبر 2017)

شكرا كتير لحضرتك 
نورت الموضوع بمرورك وردك اللى فرحنى كتير 
سنه سعيده عليكى ومليانه فرح ليكى ولعائلتك


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2019)

موضوع جميل  ومعبر جدااا
 شكرااااا سوسو​


----------



## soso a (4 أبريل 2020)

نورتى الموضوع 
مشكور حبيبتى


----------

